# Vape store in Magaliesburg?



## Jengz (15/7/17)

Yo vape community,

Any vape stores in magaliesburg? Sitting here with a burnt build in my druga and no wire or wick! eyeing the stinkies with a sore heart! HELP!

Shot in advance


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/7/17)

Closest i know is vape king in krugersdorp
Stay away from the stinkies!!!


----------



## Jengz (15/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Closest i know is vape king in krugersdorp
> Stay away from the stinkies!!!


Thanks but it's too far out, burnt out the coils, cleaned them up and rewicked with my wife's organic cotton-wool from dischem. Tastes ok, hope there's no health hazards


----------



## Andre (15/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Thanks but it's too far out, burnt out the coils, cleaned them up and rewicked with my wife's organic cotton-wool from dischem. Tastes ok, hope there's no health hazards


Nope, as good as any of the other wicking cottons.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Thanks but it's too far out, burnt out the coils, cleaned them up and rewicked with my wife's organic cotton-wool from dischem. Tastes ok, hope there's no health hazards


No problems with dischem organic balls @Jengz i use them as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (15/7/17)

Winning! Thanks for the confirmation guys! Maybe this thread will lead to a business opportunity for someone this side


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Hang in there @Jengz


----------



## daniel craig (15/7/17)

I think there's a Vape King distributor somewhere there.


----------

